# Gunshow



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a gun show in Pensacola this weekend?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

yes Pensacola Fairgrounds


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep today an tomorrow @ the fair grounds!


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Just went today, nothing really spectacular. The usual faces from the usual shops. So many overpriced things there I'm hesitant to go to the next one. Seems like I'm better off shopping for guns on here or on various other message boards than the gun show lately.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Bottlerocket said:


> Just went today, nothing really spectacular. The usual faces from the usual shops. So many overpriced things there I'm hesitant to go to the next one. Seems like I'm better off shopping for guns on here or on various other message boards than the gun show lately.


I dunno. Depends whether your buying from a real business or someone who trades solely over the internet. All the people at the show made an effort to travel to the show, have real credit card machines, and have a significant investment in stock. 

Vs, someone on the internet who does the occasional trade, doesn't hold stock, has no mark up, and probably does it part time.

Having done shows in the past (not gun shows, car shows), I have a lot of respect for people who do shows.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

repost


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Not to mention those table are $70................each !!!!

Rick


----------

